# Classical music that recently blown you away



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I bought this Hildegard von Bingen cd on jade records called '' Le marriage du ciel et de la terre''
wow this is awesome, it feature *Catherine Braslavsky * and *Joseph Rowe *and i was blowen away , still am...

I did not think mutch of this record at first, it look ordinary,it did not stand out in a rack, but i knew i had to buy t for a reason.I only had one recording of Hildegard von Bingen.

The instrumentation is ecletic and rich, the voice of the singer is beautiful, buy this record its mandatory, follow my advice imperatively...

The only thing is the album is short like 49 minutes, but than again the material is top quality etherical fairy tale like medieval magic occur, your suddenly trown back in the 11th century.

P.s i did not know if my post fits here or in composer guess book, please move my blog i you feel its not at his natural place.

Your pal Deprofundis and have a nice day folks :tiphat:


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

A wonderful idea, deprofundis, I should point out, though, that there is already an established and very popular existing thread on this very topic. 

I use it fairly often, I think it's a great place to show our enthusiasm!

Pieces that have blown you away recently?

I never mind thread topics being reused because there are new members all the time who weren't there for the older threads. But I brought it up since it's a "staple" thread like "Stupid Thread Ideas", "Current Listening", "Random Thoughts and Discoveries..."


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

I can't list a piece I've just discovered, but there are pieces that I revisit every now and then that never fail to blow my mind. Right now it's currently the second movement of Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade. That whole piece is unbelievable, but that particular movement simply leaves me speechless every time. That piece in itself is self-explanatory as to why he is considered a "master of Orchestration." I love that whole work. One of my favorites.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Schönberg Violin Concerto.

Proof that when one puts in the effort, there's a lot more to Schönberg's music than "random noise".

The opening violin phrases are as hummable as "Scarborough Fair" by Simon & Garfunkel.


----------

